# WTB - Nice original 38-39 Schwinn Motorbike



## Autocycleplane (May 7, 2018)

I'm looking for a nice original paint 1938 or 1939 Schwinn Motorbike, must have all original painted parts. Big stacks of cash and partial trades ready to make a deal for the right bike. I'm looking for a keeper here, something I can obsess over for years to come.

Thanks for the read and consideration. Please PM me with any leads or offers.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 8, 2018)

Jewels are on the way!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 803358 Jewels are on the way!




Jewels. Meh.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 8, 2018)

Any of them tank jewels glass?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 8, 2018)

anything available? gulp! niccceeee!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 15, 2018)

Bump of futility


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 14, 2018)

Hail Mary bump


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 22, 2018)

Still wanting one, have cash ready to spend.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 9, 2018)

I love it-always a puzzle to solve-a thinking man's game! clever.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 9, 2018)

38 or 39 only? how about 37?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 14, 2018)

Still looking. Sigh......


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 14, 2018)

that's a long sigh...……………...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 19, 2018)

Bump of inspiration coming from @TWBikesnstripes new acquisition. I know there is one out there with my name on it, just gotta find it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2019)

Bump, still looking


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 9, 2019)

Bump


----------

